# Clr!!!!



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

have you guys heard of a solution called CLR? calcium, lime, rust? it seems to clean about anything  ever try it for used tanks? safe?


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

I sometimes use it for cleaning the calcified build-up on cover-glass (removing the cover-glass from anywhere near the tank first of course!).

It works ~OK~, but no better (or worse) than good ol' vinegar, a stanley-knife blade and elbow grease IMO.

If you do use it, then be sure to rinse this stuff off thoroughly though - it really isn't all that pleasant for either you or your tank.

Cheers.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

oo cool  maybe i;ll clean out my OLD OLD OLLDDD 10gal  and start a new shrimp tank


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

It's basically oxalic acid. I don't know if they add detergent or other materials. What does the label say?

That said, I use vinegar for minor calcium deposits, and muriatic acid (HCl -- hydrochloric acid) for major ones. HCl is very cheap, but you have to know how to use it safely.

Btw, you can get vinegar or whatever liquid you use to go further by soaking a paper towel in it and sticking it to the glass. Let it sit for a while. Much easier than filling the tank. Probably works for CLR. A good soak can eliminate the need for elbow grease.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

i need to use this on my shower head
lol


----------

